# Strom (sign of the crab) or old aquabrass?



## andreak (Sep 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell what these are? Your help is really appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## andreak (Sep 21, 2010)

here is another pic


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I know, but you need to post an intro..."residential" in your profile will not cut it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here, right here. I bet Choctaw already knows what it is.

V

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

oooh, ooh oooh oooh!!!!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

is that a old eljer new orleans?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's out of square, is what it is....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Newport Brass? That's just a guess.:w00t:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It sure is pretty. :yes:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> It sure is pretty. :yes:


I think it be ugly, probrably a price p


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> It sure is pretty. :yes:


Shiny too!:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> I think it be ugly, probrably a price p


Not the style but the gold finish. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> Not the style but the gold finish. :laughing:


That gold always throws me, never liked a gold finish and never liked PP either


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

andreak said:


> Can anyone tell what these are? Your help is really appreciated.
> Thanks


If you will post an intro so that we can tell you are a plumber. You will get your answer. These guys will toy with you until you do so.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll bet I can guess what manufacturer made the lav.:yes:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> I'll bet I can guess what manufacturer made the lav.:yes:


how in the WOLRD could you tell? :laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> how in the WOLRD could you tell? :laughing:


 Years & years, of experience, I guess.:yes:


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

realliveplumber said:


> oooh, ooh oooh oooh!!!!


 yo is that horeshack!!!!


----------



## djstylus (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a Rubinet Faucet. www.rubinet.com


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

djstylus said:


> That is a Rubinet Faucet. www.rubinet.com


Yup, Yup... and you are? 


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Glacier Bay:thumbup:


----------



## andreak (Sep 21, 2010)

djstylus - thanks for your help. I figured that out a while ago, but i appreciate your answer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

andreak said:


> djstylus - thanks for your help. I figured that out a while ago, but i appreciate your answer.


Still no intro eh? :whistling2:

Try this link and say hi...
You might have gotten better answers if we knew you...:yes:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He is probably not a plumber.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> He is probably not a plumber.


You're probably right...
I'd give 98:2 odds....


----------

